# Cabelas Cash Card?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

So why didn't Cabelas offer their cash cards this year? You know the one where you get up to $150 gift card if you spend $500
I'm assuming because of the truck give away promotion?
I really looked forward to that each year and was bummed when they didn't offer it this year.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There was another thread on this about two weeks ago; the conclusion seems to be that they will come out later in the year, which is odd, they are usually out by now.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the information....I will look at that thread


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

May even be best to call and verify; I meant to myself and keep forgetting. I am disappointed myself; I have all of this $ and no deal on which to spend it.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

Agreed, I have cash burning a hole in my pocket and want some free stuff for spending it!! I asked a buddy that works there if he had heard anything and he had not, rumor was they may wait until around Christmas but I don't like that seeing that, I want my gear during the hunts!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just called the story and was told that they don't know about promotions until the day before, but corporate may be able to tell you.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I probably only go to Cabelas 2-3 times a year, but the cash card was a big incentive to make the drive. I would purchase whatever I needed and then turn around and go right back in the store and finish off my list with the cash card. Oh well, on-line shopping it is!


----------

